# good x-country bank options



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

there was a thread that half addressed this before, but has anyone specifically researched the most efficient banking option to xfer cash to the UK pls. 

we are currently with IF, citibank and barclays. are any of these good in dubai, with reasonable transfer fees and x-rates, or should we look at opening another (e.g. HSBC) UK account to optimise xfer costs.

help appreciated - cheers!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

greatexpectations said:


> there was a thread that half addressed this before, but has anyone specifically researched the most efficient banking option to xfer cash to the UK pls.
> 
> we are currently with IF, citibank and barclays. are any of these good in dubai, with reasonable transfer fees and x-rates, or should we look at opening another (e.g. HSBC) UK account to optimise xfer costs.
> 
> help appreciated - cheers!


(Trying not to be biased!!) 

They should all be much of a muchness. Each of those banks should have the fees posted on their website and if you're already with Citibank or Barclays then it should be a reasonably simple process to open an account with them. I would ring up Telephone banking or have a look on the website to see which is the cheapest.

...I do know HSBC ME will come to your company offices to help you open an account and won't lose any of your information (well not for the next 2-3 years anyway)


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

deniseajohnson said:


> Be careful, the likes of HSBC offer free transfers to expats, but you'll suffer with the rate. I used these people and they are quick efficient and give good rates


HSBC aren't free.


----------



## deniseajohnson (Aug 12, 2008)

i have a status a/c and get 1 free transfer per month, but be careful as this has to be done via phonebanking NOT internet as i found out once they had charged me!


----------



## captkipper (Sep 7, 2008)

hsbc have just quoted me £100 to transfer my first direct acount to a UAE HSBC account.. plus point is they will do it before I leave the UK - one less thing to sort out. but is it really a hassle to do when we get there?


----------



## deniseajohnson (Aug 12, 2008)

You can open free here depending on salary level, can't open it until you get your residency though so had to wait a while. More info on hsbc uae site under status account.

I spent quite lot of time researching into this as I have a Uk account but also a building project in Africa so need to move money around to different countries and didn't want to get stung on exchange rates and charges with moving money to 2 different countries. What looks good on the surface isn't always good in the end. The actual process of opening the account was very quick, I went to Ibn Batutta mall service centre, i left with a pack including Cheque book, account number, ATM card with PIN, telephone banking PIN. you need a salary letter from your employer & your passport. only down side monthly charge of 100dhs if you don't keep megga bucks in there! You do get free withdrawals from ATM's which other banks charge for & internet banking


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

captkipper said:


> hsbc have just quoted me £100 to transfer my first direct acount to a UAE HSBC account.. plus point is they will do it before I leave the UK - one less thing to sort out. but is it really a hassle to do when we get there?


I would save the £100 and just open an account when you arrive. I'm with HSBC. You do not need to have your residence visa to open the account; however, they will not issue you with a cheque book until you have your residency. You will still get credit cards though I have to say that the service is quite slow! 

And as crazy has already stated, they will actually come to your office to deal with all the paperwork. You even get someone that you can have a go at if you are not satisfied with the service!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> You even get someone that you can have a go at if you are not satisfied with the service!


She's like an old woman when she gets going too


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> She's like an old woman when she gets going too


You have to talk like an old woman when you speak to old men!  That bank seems to have got much worse in the past 2 weeks - wonder why???


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> You have to talk like an old woman when you speak to old men!  That bank seems to have got much worse in the past 2 weeks - wonder why???


Must have been from when you started being a customer, nothing to do with any new employees


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

deniseajohnson said:


> You can open free here depending on salary level, can't open it until you get your residency though so had to wait a while. More info on hsbc uae site under status account.
> 
> I spent quite lot of time researching into this as I have a Uk account but also a building project in Africa so need to move money around to different countries and didn't want to get stung on exchange rates and charges with moving money to 2 different countries. What looks good on the surface isn't always good in the end. The actual process of opening the account was very quick, I went to Ibn Batutta mall service centre, i left with a pack including Cheque book, account number, ATM card with PIN, telephone banking PIN. you need a salary letter from your employer & your passport. only down side monthly charge of 100dhs if you don't keep megga bucks in there! You do get free withdrawals from ATM's which other banks charge for & internet banking


Denise, sory , i missed who you ended up using?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

greatexpectations said:


> Denise, sory , i missed who you ended up using?


It was in the title of the message but it has disappeared  Wasn't me though 

It was Global Exchange (or something similar)


----------



## deniseajohnson (Aug 12, 2008)

my credit cards came via courier to my place of work after about a week. i haven't experienced slow service


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

deniseajohnson said:


> my credit cards came via courier to my place of work after about a week. i haven't experienced slow service


It took just over 2 weeks to get all my cards & PIN. I'm still wating for my cheque book and my PIN for Internet banking but I guess I can live without them for a while! Mind you the bank told me I had to apply for Internet banking when I had specifically asked for it!!

My colleagues on the other hand are in a worse position. One of them has not received his ATM card, so his last salary is sitting in his bank account and he cannot access it! My other colleagues is in an even worse position. Not one card or letter from the bank after one month. Everytime he calls, he gets told that it's on the way! On the way to where???


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

i have hsbc account, they were pretty damn good actually i must say... speeded up a car loan for me and paid the garage the same day!
not looked into transferring money yet, but need to like, erm...now!


----------

